# Unix Shell Script: su command help



## speedyguy (May 16, 2010)

i did found some help by googling but m still unanswered...

my aim is to create a login screen for a user/super user..... but using a shell script if i give su command or any login command a child process is created n m sent 2 its terminal....the program exec is at hault unless i exit that shell....

i want to continue my program exexution aftr the login for further operations in my project.... can any1 help me out?

Thanks.

Enjoy~!


----------



## khmadhu (May 16, 2010)

try with sudo command. this will execute the command at super user terminal and comes back to user terminal..   u need to add users in sudoers file /etc/sudoers, meanwhile u can also try by putting the the job background. using '&' at the end of each command.


----------



## parthbarot (May 19, 2010)

And also you need to get the exit status from command. So that you can show proper message for what happened in login


----------



## speedyguy (May 22, 2010)

will have 2 learn abt sudo....ya meanwhile i can try out that background process....i doubt it wud work but will update here...thanks

Enjoy~!


----------

